# want to get the step-son into some salmon



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like to get my 10 year old step-son into some salmon this weekend. Anybody have a suggestion? Is it worth hitting the AS or anything on the east side? PM if you would like. thanks guys.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

forgot to mention. looking for some wadeable sections of river.


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

I may hit the TB this weekend. If I am there, I am tall and wear a cowboy hat. If you see me, hit me up for some spawn and where the fish are at.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you much sir... not sure if we will make it that far north or not. but if we do, then i will look you up.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Almost extinct in the SE side of the state. Really thick on the Nw side of the state. I guess that if you want to catch salmon unfortunatelly you will have to travel. Good Luck I hope that you find some, meanwhile if you get near St Ignace let me know I may be able to help a little.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

We headed to the AS on Sunday. Started at Foote Dam and worked our way to the mouth. LOTS of fish in the system including some HOGS. none of them were biting. We had fish jumping within reach of us so it made it a really cool experience for him event though we didn't hook up. Weather was warm and sunny all day so that could have played a part as well.

I had seriously contemplated heading to the west side. unfortunately, i have never been there myself and would rather hit a section of river that I somewhat knew instead of driving around for hours trying to find access points.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks for the report, Vampile. Glad you got your Son out for a fishing adventure. Did you happen to see any Steelhead cruising around?


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

I didn't notice any steel. i would imagine they were in the deep dark holes.


----------



## FishinDaddy (Oct 11, 2011)

i know its a bit of a drive but i was up in petoskey on the bear river and my dad and i pulled out 4 big salmon, the big male was 36inches. if you want to get your son into some fish i know you'll do good up there, this side of the state i have made several trips to alpena thunder bay river and caught 2 little jacks castin hard baits. tawas isnt that great either, anyways just wanted to pass the info along.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> i know its a bit of a drive but i was up in petoskey on the bear river and my dad and i pulled out 4 big salmon, the big male was 36inches. if you want to get your son into some fish i know you'll do good up there, this side of the state i have made several trips to alpena thunder bay river and caught 2 little jacks castin hard baits. tawas isnt that great either, anyways just wanted to pass the info along.


I would not recommend bringing a kid anywhere near the dam on the Bear. People get hit in the face, chest, neck etc...every single year by guys with cable jerking on foul hooked kings. I'd fish the bobber hole or out in the harbor if you're gonna go that direction. 

A great place for kids is Harrisville harbor. It's a short drive north of Oscoda, open, and easily fished with a bobber and skein. Kid would have fun, and from the sound's of things, the East side is actually having a decent run of salmon this fall.


----------



## anthvent (Sep 28, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I would not recommend bringing a kid anywhere near the dam on the Bear.
> 
> 
> I would have to agree with this there are a lot of other places to fish.


----------



## FishinDaddy (Oct 11, 2011)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I would not recommend bringing a kid anywhere near the dam on the Bear. People get hit in the face, chest, neck etc...every single year by guys with cable jerking on foul hooked kings. I'd fish the bobber hole or out in the harbor if you're gonna go that direction.
> 
> A great place for kids is Harrisville harbor. It's a short drive north of Oscoda, open, and easily fished with a bobber and skein. Kid would have fun, and from the sound's of things, the East side is actually having a decent run of salmon this fall.


i would never be seen on that bridge with those guys, not sportsmen, not anglers, and not responsible people,
i guess i should have specified more that we were fishing at the mouth as far away from that horrible place where drunks stand on each others toes just to catch a salmon. absolutely the last place i would take my son to fish.
best catches to all!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> i would never be seen on that bridge with those guys, not sportsmen, not anglers, and not responsible people,
> i guess i should have specified more that we were fishing at the mouth as far away from that horrible place where drunks stand on each others toes just to catch a salmon. absolutely the last place i would take my son to fish.
> best catches to all!!


It's all good man. You should go there at night if you think daytime is bad. The dam can still be good, despite the idiots. I've done well on skein/bags several times, right in front of all the snaggers.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Take a net with a long handle and hit the breakwall in Petoskey. Not thet many people fish it and it always produces fish for those who are out there. I have never failed to land nice fish when I have been out there.


----------

